# Overheat timer in stills mode on r5?



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2021)

On the front LCD in stills mode, can anyone tell me what the timer is next to the battery icon? I have never had this timer get down to zero, but I do notice that it counts down while in stills mode. Wondering if this means that the camera can overheat outside of shooting video. Thanks!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 13, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> On the front LCD in stills mode, can anyone tell me what the timer is next to the battery icon? I have never had this timer get down to zero, but I do notice that it counts down while in stills mode. Wondering if this means that the camera can overheat outside of shooting video. Thanks!


It is telling you how much video shooting you have left. The camera will NEVER not let you shoot stills even if the timer goes down to zero.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> It is telling you how much video shooting you have left. The camera will NEVER not let you shoot stills even if the timer goes down to zero.



Thats what I figured, thanks!!


----------



## snapshot (Aug 18, 2021)

today, i have seen a thermometer icon whilst shooting hs+ stils on my r5, with servo face/eye detect, saving jpeg + raw to CFx. i ignored it and the camera reset itself. camera body was quite warm. overall, it was a great day with lots and lots of keepers, but i now believe stills mode only can overheat the r5.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 18, 2021)

snapshot said:


> today, i have seen a thermometer icon whilst shooting hs+ stils on my r5, with servo face/eye detect, saving jpeg + raw to CFx. i ignored it and the camera reset itself. camera body was quite warm. overall, it was a great day with lots and lots of keepers, but i now believe stills mode only can overheat the r5.


Nope you had a video setting registered in video custom 3 that will overheat and using the camera reduced the thermal limit to the point of seeing the warning.

The R5 and R6 will not overheat while simply shooting stills.

Cheers


----------



## snapshot (Aug 18, 2021)

if i understand your statement correctly custom 3 would record fhd-30fps-IPB. perhaps i am not looking where you intend. not sure why custom-3 would be important while i am in 'M'. the video settings in 'M' would overheat (4k-hq), but i was never in video menu mode nor did i record any video. i would be dissappointed if video settings mattered while shooting stills. maybe craw + 12 fps + continuous eye focus + 95 deg F.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 18, 2021)

snapshot said:


> if i understand your statement correctly custom 3 would record fhd-30fps-IPB. perhaps i am not looking where you intend. not sure why custom-3 would be important while i am in 'M'. the video settings in 'M' would overheat (4k-hq), but i was never in video menu mode nor did i record any video. i would be dissappointed if video settings mattered while shooting stills. maybe craw + 12 fps + continuous eye focus + 95 deg F.


C3(video) is what will get used when you press the red record button while being in stills mode. If that has one of the modes that may overheat, you'll get the warning. It still has no impact on stills mode, that isn't affected by overheating.


----------



## snapshot (Aug 18, 2021)

what i saw was a white thermometer icon in the upper right. shortly afterwards, the camera went blank. I had to turn it off and on again to continue use.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 18, 2021)

snapshot said:


> what i saw was a white thermometer icon in the upper right. shortly afterwards, the camera went blank. I had to turn it off and on again to continue use.


Interesting, I was not aware that the Camera ever displayed anything but a Red temperature icon. 

Since simply turning it on and off again fixed the issue sounds like the Camera was not really in full thermal protection. 

I have never had any issues with stills capture or even 4K standard capture and heat and I have had the "JOY" of shooting in 46c weather this year

Cheers.


----------



## Greywind (Aug 19, 2021)

snapshot said:


> if i understand your statement correctly custom 3 would record fhd-30fps-IPB. perhaps i am not looking where you intend. not sure why custom-3 would be important while i am in 'M'. the video settings in 'M' would overheat (4k-hq), but i was never in video menu mode nor did i record any video. i would be dissappointed if video settings mattered while shooting stills. maybe craw + 12 fps + continuous eye focus + 95 deg F.


Actually if R5 is modded with thermal pad, 4K HQ overheating would never occurred as well.
I modded my R5 on my own and tested last summer when it's 37-40 deg C. It keep on recording, all I do is press Record every 30min and replace card when full.
Firmware 1.3 at the testing time.


----------



## snapshot (Aug 19, 2021)

as shown in blog.yifangu.com/2020/10/09/canon-eos-r5-thermal-mod?


----------



## Greywind (Aug 19, 2021)

snapshot said:


> as shown in blog.yifangu.com/2020/10/09/canon-eos-r5-thermal-mod?


Yes, similar to that, but you could use better thermal pad and do it more neat than that.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 19, 2021)

Testing 1.4 now looks like Canon may have tweaked the thermal limits - https://www.instagram.com/reel/CSwoeVhlBoI/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## snapshot (Aug 19, 2021)

installing, i have another shoot tomorrow.


----------

